
Capturing 5xx Errors with a Debug Server - ytch
https://www.nginx.com/blog/capturing-5xx-errors-debug-server/
======
stephengillie
This is an interesting idea - a kind of "goat server", one you feed the stuff
the others have already turned down. This could be the one you outfit with the
really heavy NewRelic instrumentation and let get bogged down a bit, because
there are no users hitting this server.

It could be an interesting addition to the web farm, along with the "canary
servers" \- web servers identical to your others, taking live traffic, but
with fewer compute resources - to catch performance and garbage collection
issues before they impact the large boxen.

